# Nike kaiju boot sizing????



## captpoopzydaizy (Nov 29, 2008)

Thinking about buying nike kaiju boots online. I've been snowboarding for about 12 years and have always riddin burton or 32 boots size 10. Do the nike's fit the same?
thanks in advance for any help


----------



## TSW910 (Jan 18, 2011)

well, as for me .. my Nike fit true to size, 9.5 in their sneakers, and 9.5 in their boots


----------



## captpoopzydaizy (Nov 29, 2008)

sweet probably going to buy them tonight


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I would really suggest trying to find a location that stocks nikes and for you to try a pair on. If you look in one of the other 5 Nike sizing threads most people run a size down from their street size and wear/heatmold them until they pack out perfectly.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

^ smokehaus gives good advice
I grabbed a pair 2 weeks ago. Size 10, same as my thirtytwo's but they fit a lot smaller than 32's which is fine. My 32's packed out quite a bit and ended up being to big anyways. If you were to compare the nike sizes to thirty two... a size 10 nike zoom kaiju is kind of like a 9.75 thirtytwo. 

When I first got them, the toe box was really cramped and my baby toes would go numb walking around the house. After 4 solid sessions, the toe box is starting to pack out, no more cramping. I don't really feel it when I'm riding anyways. Boots are feel better everytime I ride them, probably because they are molding to my feet. (no heat mold for me). In another thread, someone mentioned they'll take a good 10 or 12 sessions to break in.


----------



## Roam (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm a Burton size 9.
I bought Nike size 9 and they ran a bit smaller. Also, the tongue on the Nike Kaiju's are very narrow compared to Burtons, so if you have thick calves, you should definately go half size bigger or it won't fully close when you tie them up. 

A little OT but I hope you're not paying full retail for them. They really don't feel like $350 boots. Ebay has last year ones for way cheaper which seems about right.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

does anyone know when the jordan colourways come out? these ones? Google Image Result for http://www.snowboardcanada.com/uploads/Image/Content/Gear/SIA_2011_2/Nike__Zoom_Kaiju_2012.jpg


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

are nike calling those the jordan colour way or is that what everyone is calling them? because that just looks like a red white and black shoe to me. if anything the black grey and red kaiju's this year look more like the jordan cement colourway


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

my understanding is yes they are called jordan colourway, but i dont work for nike so i may be wrong, and i dont think the black grey and red look more like jordans, but thats just me


----------



## captpoopzydaizy (Nov 29, 2008)

just a little off topic, but thank you for answering my sizing issue


----------



## alohafitz (May 9, 2011)

I'm copying my post from another thread...

I have 2011 Nike Kaiju, and I can tell you that the boots run small. You'll have to buy slightly bigger size (most likely 1/2 size bigger) to get a good snug fit with toes barely touching the front of the boots.

To get a sense of your "true size", you need to remove the boot insole (removable inner liner) and measure it in centimeter (to convert inch to centimeter, multiply inch by 2.54). Compare that to your foot measurement (draw the outline of your foot on a piece of paper and measure the length). We only confuse each other by mentioning that we buy bigger and/or smaller from our street shoe size - which has no bearing on what our actual foot size is.

My foot measures 10.25 inches or 26 centimeters (or 26 mondo size). When I take the insole out of my vans contra and measure it, it is exactly 26.5 centimeters - so wearing socks, my toes just barely brush the front of the boots, a perfect fit.

However, for my Nike Kaiju, I had to go with size US 9.5 (or 27.5 mondo/centimeter). How can that be?? Because when I removed the insole and measured it, the 9.5 Kaiju's insole measured 26.5 centimeter -- even though the label states 9.5 (which is 27.5 mondo/centimeter). There is no consistency in boot sizing !!

My recommendation to everyone who shops online because your LBS does not carry the boots you want is to have the seller/online merchant measure the insole and send that information to you. You should buy the boots with the insole that is 1/4 to 1/2 centimeter bigger than your foot size.

Happy Hunting for your perfect boots.


----------

